# Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!



## Stryke7 (18. August 2019)

*Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte dieses Wochenende mal wieder eine kleine LAN-Party, mit einigen Freunden lokal und anderen per Internet dabei. 

Und es war super frustrierend. Viele Spiele, die wir schon lange zusammen spielen, sind so verbuggt dass sie kaum oder gar nicht mehr spielbar sind. 

Unsere Klassiker waren immer Anno 2070 und 1404, aber diese auf mehr als 2 Rechnern zum Laufen zu bekommen ist schwierig, mehr als 3 haben wir noch nie geschafft.

SW: Battlefront 2 hat mittlerweile mehrere kleinere Probleme:  gelegentliche Crashs beim Host, das Grafik-Interface skaliert auf modernen Auflösungen ziemlich schlecht, etc.   Allgemein nervig. 

Selbst Worms Revolution hat gelegentliche Netzwerkprobleme.


Age of Empires 2 HD  funktioniert fehlerfrei, immerhin!




Daher nun mal eine Frage an euch:

Welche Spiele zockt ihr mit Freunden?   
Spielt ihr im lokalen Netz, oder nur noch übers Internet?


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Ich mach selbst noch ein paar Retro Lans, ganz ohne Internet der alten Zeiten wegen und da Spielen wir eigentlich immer noch das gleiche wie vor Jahren:

- Flatout 2 
- Warcraft 3 (custom games Hero line Wars, Tank Wars usw.)
- Half- Life 1 Deathmatch 
- Serious Sam 1 & 2 
- Killing Floor 1 oder 2 wobei 1 einfacher zu handeln ist gerade für Leute die nicht mehr jeden Tag spielen
- World in Conflict 
- Age of Empires 2 
- Stronghold Crusader 
- Dungeon Keeper 2 (GoG Version)

Sind auch alles relative alte Spiele, laufen also auf fast jeder Mühle und sind nicht sonderich teuer teilweise sogar kostenlos zu bekommen.


----------



## Research (18. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

C&C auch als Kostenlos


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Research schrieb:


> C&C auch als Kostenlos



C&C ist natürlich auch super persönlich würde ich da den dritten Teil Tiberium War spielen, wir haben aber bei uns keine C&C Fans und sind mit Stronghold & Age of Empires auch dick  eingedeckt.


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

EU4 ist auch immer super, allerdings kommt man dann die ganze LAN zu nichts anderem mehr, da so eine Runde EU4 doch gerne mal 20+ Stunden dauern kann 

Das gleiche Prinzip aber kürzer wäre Hearts of Iron IV, das kann man auch mal gut in 6-7 Stunden spielen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Laudian schrieb:


> EU4 ist auch immer super, allerdings kommt man dann die ganze LAN zu nichts anderem mehr, da so eine Runde EU4 doch gerne mal 20+ Stunden dauern kann


Na, das ist bei Anno ja grundsätzlich nicht anders.  Vorrausgesetzt, man verliert nicht vorher unwiederbringlich den Spielstand aufgrund von Crashs ... 


Stronghold Crusader kenne ich nur vom Zuschauen, aber vielleicht lohnt es sich, das noch mal neu zu erlernen. Läuft das auf Windows 7 und 10 noch stabil?


Wir nutzen ebenfalls meist ausgediente Arbeitslaptops, mit eher wenig Leistung.  Der langsamste hängt noch mit einem 2-Kern Prozessor herum


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Stronhold Crusader (1) ist ein super Spiel nicht umsonst wird das heute noch von vielen gespielt. Ich kann mich auch bisher an nicht einen Absturz erinnern. Eine zeitgemäße Optik sollte man natürlich nicht erwarten.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Stronhold Crusader (1) ist ein super Spiel nicht umsonst wird das heute noch von vielen gespielt. Ich kann mich auch bisher an nicht einen Absturz erinnern. Eine zeitgemäße Optik sollte man natürlich nicht erwarten.



Das macht nichts.  Dann läuft es wenigstens auf allen Rechnern. 


Gibt es eigentlich noch Server in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare?


----------



## NatokWa (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Och werfe mal das gute alte Dungeon Keeper in den Ring ( DK2 natürlich auch) Macht immer wieder Laune da ne Runde zu zocken , erst recht gegen freunde auf ner selbst gebastelten Karte


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Hammerwatch, Q3A, UT, CoD1, Halo (gab es sogar einen W10 Patch), HoMM

Freeware und als Alternative zu Q3A und UT: OpenArena, Xonotic 

Ansonsten auch mal einen Blick hier rein werfen: [Sammelthread] Kostenlose Spiele Reloaded



Research schrieb:


> C&C auch als Kostenlos


Dazu empfiehlt sich OpenRA. Ist ein Remake der Engine, wodurch auch  moderne Betriebssysteme sowie Auflösungen jenseits von SVGA unterstützt  werden.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wir nutzen ebenfalls meist ausgediente Arbeitslaptops, mit eher wenig  Leistung.  Der langsamste hängt noch mit einem 2-Kern Prozessor herum


Wenn es eh ausgediente Rechner bzw. Laptops sind, was spricht dagegen dann gleich Windows XP draufzupacken? Zumal man für Lan nicht viel braucht, siehe u.a.:
Garbage Gaming: The LAN Box   Youtube
Retro PC Projekt(e) - Seite 11



Laudian schrieb:


> [...]


Angesichts der verwendeten Rechner dürfte HoI4 und EU4 wenig Freude machen. Dann eher den zweiten oder dritten Teil.


----------



## taks (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Meistens CoD2


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Call of Duty 1 ist eine gute Idee, ich schaue mal, ob ich davon noch irgendwo eine ISO rumliegen habe.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn es eh ausgediente Rechner bzw. Laptops sind, was spricht dagegen dann gleich Windows XP draufzupacken? Zumal man für Lan nicht viel braucht, siehe u.a.:
> Garbage Gaming: The LAN Box   Youtube
> Retro PC Projekt(e) - Seite 11


Ok also SO alt sind sie dann auch wieder nicht   größtenteils so 6-8 Jahre alt.

Ich bezweifle, dass es noch viele Laptops aus Windows XP Zeiten gibt, die heute noch funktionieren.


----------



## G0NZ0 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das macht nichts.  Dann läuft es wenigstens auf allen Rechnern.



Aber läuft es auch mit mehr als drei Spielern flüssig? 

Ab vier Leuten gabs bei uns immer extreme Laggs und es musste iwann wieder geladen/synchronisiert werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Aber läuft es auch mit mehr als drei Spielern flüssig?
> 
> Ab vier Leuten gabs bei uns immer extreme Laggs und es musste iwann wieder geladen/synchronisiert werden.



Das ist nur bei solchen Spielen relevant, wo mal mehr als drei Leute in die Lobby kommen 

Also NICHT Anno 2070.


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ok also SO alt sind sie dann auch wieder nicht   größtenteils so 6-8 Jahre alt.


Das wäre 2011 bis 2013. Also Zeiten, wo XP noch gut supported wurde und man über Windows 8(.1) Witze gemacht hat. CPU-seitig wäre da bei Intel von 1. bis 4. Generation Core i alles dabei, ggf. sogar noch ein Core 2 Duo.

PS: Ich werde alt.


----------



## Two-Face (19. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Welche Spiele zockt ihr mit Freunden?
> Spielt ihr im lokalen Netz, oder nur noch übers Internet?


Wenn, dann halt den ganzen "alten Kram", wie Battlefield 2, die UT-Teile, Age2, Schlacht um Mittelerde 2, Fire Department, CS...
Im LAN kann man das alles ganz gut spielen, zumal das wie ich finde zeitlose Klassiker sind, also auch heute noch Laune machen - man muss sich halt ggf. die Grafik "schöner denken".


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das wäre 2011 bis 2013. Also Zeiten, wo XP noch  gut supported wurde und man über Windows 8(.1) Witze gemacht hat.  CPU-seitig wäre da bei Intel von 1. bis 4. Generation Core i alles  dabei, ggf. sogar noch ein Core 2 Duo.
> 
> PS: Ich werde alt.



Kommt hin. Mein alter LAN-Laptop hat nen i7 Quadcore aus der dritten  Generation. Dank vier Kernen + SMT ist der noch ganz gut dabei.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn, dann halt den ganzen "alten Kram", wie Battlefield 2, die UT-Teile, Age2, Schlacht um Mittelerde 2, Fire Department, CS...
> Im LAN kann man das alles ganz gut spielen, zumal das wie ich finde zeitlose Klassiker sind, also auch heute noch Laune machen - man muss sich halt ggf. die Grafik "schöner denken".


Battlefield BC2 wäre mal wieder richtig geil, da hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht!

Schlacht um Mittelerde müsste ich mir mal angucken. 
Was ist denn "Fire Department" ?


----------



## Research (20. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Endless Legend.
Endless Dungeon.

Age of Empire.
Empire Eart.
Age of Mythology.

Civ4.

Act of War.

Sins of a Solar Empire.

Unreal Turnament.


----------



## taks (20. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Ich werde alt.



Hab ich mir letzthin auch gedacht als ich gesehen habe, dass ich seit fast 15 Jahren CSS spiele


----------



## Rolk (20. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Ich werfe einfach mal eines der besten Strategiespiele aller Zeiten in den Raum: Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance. 
(evtl. auch mit Mods)


----------



## Two-Face (20. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kommt hin. Mein alter LAN-Laptop hat nen i7 Quadcore aus der dritten  Generation. Dank vier Kernen + SMT ist der noch ganz gut dabei.
> 
> Battlefield BC2 wäre mal wieder richtig geil, da hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht!
> 
> ...


Ich meinte schon _Battlefield 2_ von 2005, nicht Bad Company 2. 
Das hat nämich gar keinen LAN-Modus, zumindest nicht ohne Trickserei.

_Fire Department_ ist sowas wie _Emergency_ nur dass man da in Großbritannien unterwegs ist. Das hatte auch einen LAN und Koop-Modus, der recht spaßig war - natürlich nur, wenn man sowas überhaupt mag, Rettungssimulationen sind ja schließlich nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Research (21. August 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung:  Gute Multiplayer Spiele für LAN!*

Frontlines: Fuel of War.


----------

